# VZW hardbrick?



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Lost my IEMI again after a flash of CM10. Tried to Odin back to stock to restore it. Now my phone refuses to boot. Odin shows a success and "restarts" my phone. Last night I was able to boot to download/recovery mode fine, I tried to odin back several times with no success. This morning I now can't even get my screen to come on. I try to boot to download/recovery mode and all I get is a vibration from the device.

Have I finally killed my phone?

I don't know why this would have happened.

Sadly if I can't get it running I won't be TOO mad. This has been the biggest PITA device I've ever had as far as flashing roms/kernels.

Thanks guys!


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

dead battery?


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

adam said:


> dead battery?


+1 ^^^

Peace out you POS locked bootloader, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out!!


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Made sure the battery was charged. Still doesn't work. It passes Odin fine, I see "samsung"-Galaxy SIII-black screen.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

kichard - So, you can get to Download Mode OK? If "Yes", do the following. These steps will take you back to rooted stock.

*Prep Work:*
You will need to have a Bit Torrent client installed on your Windows PC. I like: uTorrent
You will need 7-Zip installed on your computer: 7-Zip
Make sure you have the latest Samsung USB Drivers installed: Sammy USB Drivers
You probably already have Odin 3.07 installed. If not, go here: Odin v3.07
If you want to check the MD5 of the ROM file, I like: WinMD5
(*Note:* This will wipe your phone clean as a whistle. You might want to remove your external SD card first.)
Download the Rooted VZW GS3 Stock ROM here: stock.vzw_root66.7z (MD5: be4350a56e739eaf7a4184352d653a7b)
If you want, use WinMD5 to check the MD5 of the downloaded file against the value above.

Unzip the *stock.vzw_root66.7z* file using 7-Zip. Store the extracted *stock.vzw_root66.tar* file in a convenient location.
Boot your "Mostly Dead" GS3 into Download Mode by: 
Power down your GS3
Press the Vol Down + Home buttons simultaneously
Keeping those buttons depressed, press and hold the Power button until the phone boots up with a yellow triangle and exclamation mark.
Press the Vol Up button.

Using a good quality USB cable, and plugging directly into your PC (not through a hub), plug your "Mostly Dead" GS3 into a USB port, and let it be recognized by the Sammy USB drivers.
Start Odin 3.07. You should see the phone recognized with a light blue *0:[COMxx]* in the leftmost box.
Make sure that *Re-Partition* is not enabled.
*Auto Reboot* should not be enabled.
*F. Reset Time *should be enabled.
Press the *PDA* button. This will open up a file browser window. Navigate and select the *stock.vzw_root66.tar* file.
Press the *Start* button.
It will take a while (about 10 minutes or so) as your phone gets rewritten to stock (but, rooted).
When the programming is successfully completed, you can unplug it from the PC.
Open up the back of your GS3 and remove the battery.
Reinsert the battery after about 10 seconds.
Boot your resurrected GS3 into stock Recovery Mode by:
Press the Vol Up + Home buttons simultaneously
Keeping those buttons depressed, press and hold the Power button until the phone boots up into Recovery Mode.

Pull out your magnifying glass.
Using the Vol Up / Vol Down buttons, select *wipe data / factory reset*. Press the Power button to select.
Move the selection down to the *delete all user data*. Press the Power button to select. (*Note:* This is where your internal SD memory gets totally wiped, which is different from other Custom Recovery Modes)
Go back to the main screen and select the *reboot system* option.
Hopefully, your GS3 is now operational again!
Cheers,

AzJazz

(If I helped, remember that *Like This *button!)


----------

